# rural metro washington interview!



## waaaemt (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey everyone I have a panel interview tomorrow with rural metro! Anyone have any suggestions or info on questions etc? Also what kind of things should I prepare for with the written and practical test? Any info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## waaaemt (Oct 11, 2012)

welp, it was today and i think it went well! pretty basic stuff in the interview like why do you want to work for us and how would you deal with an arguement with a supervisor etc.
 the practical was just CPR by AHA standards. the hardest part was the written exam. bunch of random irrelevant crap like who was the president in 1889? just kidding. stuff about isaac newton's laws. it's all info you wouldve read in your EMT book but random stuff you wouldnt necessarily remember. so just read up! anyway i feel good about the whole thing. i'll hear back in a week!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 12, 2012)

Well your now the resident Rural-Metro Expert.


----------



## waaaemt (Oct 12, 2012)

Haha I know right? Someones gotta be around here


----------



## leoemt (Oct 13, 2012)

Were you applying for the Fife position? I interviewed when they were hiring for Everett. Impressed the Paramedic evaluating the practical with my scene management - still got the little print out of my compressions. 

I didn't get the job most likely because I wasn't affiliated at the time - was still in Pending status. The day they sent my "thank you for applying email" I got my license in the mail, lol. Go figure. 

They will let you know asap if you didn't get offered. If you haven't received the email by now you most likely got the job. They contacted me wanting me to try for the Fife position but I live too far away (I'm up in Skagit County) and I just got hired by AMR as an EMT in Seattle. 

Good luck to you, hope you get it. EMT jobs in WA are hard to come by.


----------



## waaaemt (Oct 13, 2012)

leoemt said:


> Were you applying for the Fife position? I interviewed when they were hiring for Everett. Impressed the Paramedic evaluating the practical with my scene management - still got the little print out of my compressions.
> 
> I didn't get the job most likely because I wasn't affiliated at the time - was still in Pending status. The day they sent my "thank you for applying email" I got my license in the mail, lol. Go figure.
> 
> ...



Yea I applied for Fife but I said I was flexible with either. Aw man that's the worst! Everett would have been good for living up in Skagit. I didn't have the EKG hook up, my evaluator wasn't a medic but go figure a medic would have that hooked up haha. 
Cool thanks for your info though! I'm pretty excited to hear back! Yeah jobs in WA are rare for sure. 

That's awesome you are on with AMR Seattle though, congrats! I applied there too but didn't hear anything. Who did you get affiliated with, an S&R organization? 

Also, have you ever tried with Cascade ambulance, North West ambulance or Island Hospital in Anacortes? I know they run ambulances from there.


----------



## leoemt (Oct 13, 2012)

oogemsquagger said:


> Yea I applied for Fife but I said I was flexible with either. Aw man that's the worst! Everett would have been good for living up in Skagit. I didn't have the EKG hook up, my evaluator wasn't a medic but go figure a medic would have that hooked up haha.
> Cool thanks for your info though! I'm pretty excited to hear back! Yeah jobs in WA are rare for sure.
> 
> That's awesome you are on with AMR Seattle though, congrats! I applied there too but didn't hear anything. Who did you get affiliated with, an S&R organization?
> ...



I actually got affiliated with Cascade Ambulance out of Ferndale. Awesome outfit to work for. Even though they are IFT it was an awesome experience. They also do standby's at football games, MMA matches, and races. 

I applied for both North West and Island Hospital. Northwest had a position available, but at the time they were looking for EMT's that were already licensed. Since I hadn't received mine yet I couldn't continue with the process. Island Hospital has made no effort to contact me but they are strictly IFT. 

Thanks for the congrats. I am ecstatic about working there. I took my EMT class through them and had an awesome experience. The extra time we spent in class (our class was 280 hours) I feel really helped me prepare for this career. I also got to meet the real EMT's and talk with them. I won't even mention how cool it was going to Harborview for my clinical.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Oct 13, 2012)

I tested with them for a Paramedic spot in Salem Oregon. I was required to do a couple practical exams that involved running a mega code with all the drugs and intubation. Was also interviewed by 3 managers in the same room at the same time, and giving a fairly complex written exam which I found a lot more challenging than AMR's written test.


----------



## waaaemt (Oct 13, 2012)

leoemt said:


> I actually got affiliated with Cascade Ambulance out of Ferndale. Awesome outfit to work for. Even though they are IFT it was an awesome experience. They also do standby's at football games, MMA matches, and races.
> 
> I applied for both North West and Island Hospital. Northwest had a position available, but at the time they were looking for EMT's that were already licensed. Since I hadn't received mine yet I couldn't continue with the process. Island Hospital has made no effort to contact me but they are strictly IFT.
> 
> Thanks for the congrats. I am ecstatic about working there. I took my EMT class through them and had an awesome experience. The extra time we spent in class (our class was 280 hours) I feel really helped me prepare for this career. I also got to meet the real EMT's and talk with them. I won't even mention how cool it was going to Harborview for my clinical.



If you got affiliated by Cascade, how come you didn't have your license? You should be able to work as long as your status on the DOH website is Active right?

Hmm for some reason I thought Cascade did 911 too? I saw them responding to something up at Mt. Baker once....I think...haha. I hear NW amb is also IFT only?

 How long ago was your EMT class? That's a pretty extensive class, mine was at North Seattle Community College and it was 180 hours, all the teachers were Seattle, Redmond, Renton, etc, firefighters and medics. We had clinicals at Harbowview too which was awesome! 

AMR seattle should be pretty exciting, you get to go code for everything! Have you started yet or what?


----------



## leoemt (Oct 14, 2012)

oogemsquagger said:


> If you got affiliated by Cascade, how come you didn't have your license? You should be able to work as long as your status on the DOH website is Active right?
> 
> Hmm for some reason I thought Cascade did 911 too? I saw them responding to something up at Mt. Baker once....I think...haha. I hear NW amb is also IFT only?
> 
> ...




I got hired by Cascade in July but didn't get the license approved until August 16th one day after I interviewed for Rural Metro.

Cascade does some 911 but it is rare. I recently had a code run all the way to Peaceful Valley that was a 911 call. What I have heard is the Whatcom County MPD doesn't want privates doing 911. Not sure if its true or not, thats just what I heard. Most of Cascade's emergent calls are from SNF's. 

I start this Monday (15th) with our 2 week academy. Then it will be onto FTO. Hopefully by Thanksgiving I will be on my own. 

Im not looking forward to the code runs. I used to be a cop (hence the LEO in my name) so I am used to running Code. The "thrill" wore off long ago lol. I am excited about getting to drive their new Mercedes Sprinters though - I can actually stand up in those.


----------



## waaaemt (Oct 18, 2012)

leoemt said:


> I got hired by Cascade in July but didn't get the license approved until August 16th one day after I interviewed for Rural Metro.
> 
> Cascade does some 911 but it is rare. I recently had a code run all the way to Peaceful Valley that was a 911 call. What I have heard is the Whatcom County MPD doesn't want privates doing 911. Not sure if its true or not, thats just what I heard. Most of Cascade's emergent calls are from SNF's.
> 
> ...



Ahh i see. I thought leo might have been your name haha. I've never gotten to run code in my last EMT job. the city i worked wouldn't allow it except on full codes.

So how is your first week so far? do you like it? what are operations like? Have you gotten to drive a Sprinter yet?


----------

